# DPDR—how many points do you get on this scale?



## teal

Cambridge Depersonalization Scale

Your total score is the sum of the points you have given in duration and frequency to all the questions.


----------



## teal

These are the questions.

​*question number*​*1*​
out of the blue, I feel strange, as if I were not real or as if I were cut off from the world

*2*​
what I see looks 'flat' or 'lifeless', as if I were looking at a picture

*3*​
parts of my body feel as if they didn't belong to me

*4*​
I have found myself not being frightened at all in situations which normally I would find frightening or distressing

*5*​
my favourite activities are no longer enjoyable

*6*​
whilst doing something I have the feeling of being a 'detached observer' of myself

*7*​
the flavour of meals no longer gives me a feeling of pleasure or distaste

*8*​
my body feels very light, as if it were floating on air

*9*​
when I weep or laugh, I do not seem to feel any emotions at all

*10*​
I have the feeling of not having any thoughts at all, so that when I speak it feels as if my words were being uttered by an 'automaton'.

*11*​
familiar voices (including my own) sound remote and unreal

*12*​
I have the feeling that my hands or my feet have become larger or smaller

*13*​
my surroundings feel detached or unreal, as if there were a veil between me and the outside world

*14*​
it seems as if things that I have recently done had taken place a long time ago. For example, anything which I have done this morning feels as if it were done weeks ago

​*15*​
whilst fully awake I have 'visions' in which I can see myself outside, as if I were looking at my image in a mirror

​​*16*​
I feel detached from memories of things that have happened to me - as if I had not been involved in them

​​*17*​
when in a new situation, it feels as if I have been through it before

​​*18*​
out of the blue, I find myself not feeling any affection towards my family and close friends

​​*19*​
objects around me seem to look smaller or further away

​​*20*​
I cannot feel properly the objects that I touch with my hands for it feels as if it were not me who were touching it

​​*21*​
I do not seem able to picture things in my mind, for example, the face of a close friend or a familiar place

​​*22*​
when a part of my body hurts, I feel so detached from the pain that it feels as if it were 'somebody else's pain'

​​*23*​
I have the feeling of being outside my body

​​*24*​
when I move it doesn't feel as if I were in charge of the movements, so that I feel 'automatic' & mechanical as if I were a 'robot'

​​*25*​
the smell of things no longer gives me a feeling of pleasure or dislike

​​*26*​
I feel so detached from my thoughts that they seem to have a 'life' of their own

​​*27*​
I have to touch myself to make sure that I have a body or a real existence

​​*28*​
I seem to have lost some bodily sensations (e.g. of hunger and thirst) so that when I eat or drink, it feels an automatic routine

​​*29*​
previously familiar places look unfamiliar, as if I had never seen them before

​
*frequency:* 0 = never; 1= rarely; 2=often; 3=very often; 4=all the time

*duration:* (on average it lasts): 1=few seconds; 2=few minutes; 3=few hours 4=about a day; 5=more than a day; 6=more than a week


----------



## Chip1021

For those of us for whom these feelings are chronic, it can be hard to answer many of these questions. I guess for those cases I would have to answer "4" for frequency and "6" for duration.

I'd be more interested in an individual's breakdown based on the category of phenomenon, rather than total score. As it appears, all these questions fall into 3 basic categories: 1) DP; 2) DR; and 3) Anhedonia. Perhaps also a 4th category or "blankmind/aphantasia" for a couple of the questions.

I also think there should be a third variable measured. They already have frequency and duration, but intensity should be considered as well.

I haven't done the math for me, because that's just too much work for me right now. But I would score high on the measures of DP, DR, and anhedonia, but low on blank mind / aphantasia measures.


----------



## PerfectFifth

Total score: 28.

Pretty much only: "what I see looks 'flat' or 'lifeless', as if I were looking at a picture", "my surroundings feel detached or unreal, as if there were a veil between me and the outside world", and "my favourite activities are no longer enjoyable", though those were all maxed out.

This is the way it's always been. I have extremely high DR but no DP symptoms of any kind. I feel like I'm 100% myself, but I feel detached from surroundings. The only decidedly DP symptom that I get is "parts of my body feel as if they didn't belong to me" very occasionally.


----------



## teal

Chip1021 said:


> For those of us for whom these feelings are chronic, it can be hard to answer many of these questions. I guess for those cases I would have to answer "4" for frequency and "6" for duration.


My thoughts too. That would give 10 points for each question endorsed, making 290 the maximum score.


----------



## emmiesuz

Hi!

I just found this. Where did this test come from? Is there a scale to measure your results?


----------



## SJ_

So I just took this but I'm not quite sure how the scoring works. If someone could help me figure out the scoring and the results I would be extremely grateful.

Thanks, SJ


----------



## teal

@SJ_ Post it and we may be able to help you.

@emmiesuz Who made the Cambridge Depersonalization Scale, I don't know, but it is renown DPDR test.

In the right VLPFC trial they use the CDS *state* questionnaire to measure progress. You can find that here. I am about to take it myself.


----------



## teal

emmiesuz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just found this. Where did this test come from? Is there a scale to measure your results?


The test came from Sierra and Berrios, two scientists at the University of Cambridge. You can read more about that here.


----------

